# Orig owner '71 Sports Tourer!



## Quakertownrich (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Quakertownrich (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Quakertownrich (Nov 3, 2021)

The ST has been disassembled, decreased, touch up completed. Unexpected surprises: bb spindle was badly scored. Waiting on new.
Rear axle broke during disassembly. Surprising on such a modestly used bike.
Also, the paint is very thin in places. This being such an early model, perhaps haste made waste.


----------

